
Coverage Reports as a Code Reading Tool - JoshMcguigan
https://www.joshmcguigan.com/blog/coverage-reports-code-reading-tool/
======
JoshMcguigan
Hey HN, author here. Inspired by this great strange loop talk by Alan Shreve
[0], which discusses a non-standard use for code coverage reports, I wrote a
blog post about using kcov [1] and pycobertura [2] as a tool to help start
understanding a new-to-you codebase.

As a specific example, I take the use case of understanding how keypresses are
handled within Alacritty [3], a terminal emulator written in Rust.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSqLt8BgbRQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSqLt8BgbRQ)

[1]:
[https://github.com/SimonKagstrom/kcov](https://github.com/SimonKagstrom/kcov)

[2]:
[https://github.com/aconrad/pycobertura](https://github.com/aconrad/pycobertura)

[3]: [https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty](https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty)

